# My tank broke!!! Fml!!!



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

So I was moving my tank today to accomodate another tank beside it and my 75g CRACKED!!! All my fish are in smaller tanks but now I need to find a new tank.. 

back to cleaning up.


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear this bud
I hope it was on your main floor


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

too bad,, hope all ur fish is fine!!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

that sux ,sorry to hear....I seen a 48" 65 gal tank on Craigslist earlier for $50 if you want a cheap, close to the same size replacement


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

fish are fine, I had a bunch of spare tanks. Only thing hurt is my bank account. There was no leaking but I can see a huge crack with some small droplets. Tank is empty now though.. this is my new excuse to get a bigger tank though haha.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

pm sent ..


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol always a good excuse to upsize , hmmmm hope I don't "accidentally" bump into my tank today while revamping my bigger tank


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Yhat sucks Jeff ... glad you didn't lose anyone ....


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

beN is selling a 90. Same footprint. Sorry about your bad news.


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

That is terrible! I'm always afraid of that happening to me...

Were you moving the tank with water still in it?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> beN is selling a 90. Same footprint. Sorry about your bad news.


very true. tank/stand/glass tops $190.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

trying my luck with bettaboys 135g if I'm spending $200 or more. If that falls through I'll give you a pm though.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW! Scared me at first... i thought u had a waterfall down the stairs like me! Glad u found it before it bursted out! Good luck!


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

looks like I'm going to get a new tank from King Ed's tomorrow. new 90 gallon for me


----------

